# 90' Yamaha 85hp tuning suggestions? Procedure help



## Hunter1 (Mar 24, 2014)

Any old 2 stroke guys out there?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Order the factory OEM shop manual.
In it you will find a complete step by step, with pictures,
showing how to adjust the carb and linkages.
All tech specs, torque specs and tools needed to work on that engine.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Sounds like the previous owner or whoever didnt properly clean the carbs, then adjusted them to a set of dirty carbs so the motor would "run". If the carbs are clean there isn't much if any adjustment needed since yamaha usually has them adjusted pretty well, till someone screws with them that is...


----------



## Hunter1 (Mar 24, 2014)

Without making too big of deal out of it. Cleaning the carbs for the novice, would this be something the layman can tackle or best to send off to shop? I'm not finding too many two stroke, Yamaha guys out there... really frustrated.


----------



## twitch (Mar 4, 2007)

> Without making too big of deal out of it. Cleaning the carbs for the novice, would this be something the layman can tackle or best to send off to shop?  I'm not finding too many two stroke, Yamaha guys out there...  really frustrated.


I you have any carb experience at all, it'll be a breeze. Those carbs are really simple to strip, clean, rebuild, and re install. If you have never touched a carb, I would order the SM and then decide if you feel comfortable tackling the job. 

If you have all the needed supplies we can most likely talk you through it if you run into a snag..


----------

